# Defecogram experience - but look at the diet!



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.obesityhelp.com/forums/ds/4358792/My-Defecogram-Experience-edited-with-results/

This lady tells of her defecogram experience then describes her lunch afterwards:

"omelet with mushrooms, peppers, feta cheese, topped with a really tummy pecan and basil pesto with a double side of black beans"

Defecography tests for functional outlet obstruction but can't test for a constipating diet, which may be the underlying cause. Would it save a lot of time and bother if people told their doctor about their diet before taking these tests?

To a normal person, this type of eating is healthy. For someone with an irritable bowel, a double serving of black beans may either constipate, cause diarrhea, or both.

Legumes are one of the top gas producers, and bacterial gas exacerbates IBS symptoms. Legumes are also one of the foods to avoid on the FODMAP diet.

Nuts are a concentrated form of fibre and may be irritating to the colon. Peppers, and all raw vegetables may be low FODMAP but they can also be irritating.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3473857/

"Defecography can be performed to rule out structural rectal abnormalities and provide an estimate of the degree of rectal emptying. As false-positive and false-negative results are common with these different tests, none can be used by itself as a gold standard for identifying patients with dyssynergic defecation."


----------

